# Harliquin Nightpaw



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

Name: Harliquin Nightpaw, Harli for short
Age: 23
Sex: Female
Species: Timber Wolf
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 105 - 110 lbs.

Appearance: Slender body type, cute but a little tom-boyish
- Hair and fur: main fur color is white
- Markings: black markings that are similar to that of a siamese cat, black hand and feet paws, black muzzle (top of muzzle is white), black ears, black tip tail, black belly
- Eye color: cerulean blue
- Other features: has ear piercings but how many changed almost every time I draw her, all piercings have some kind of star and/or moon on them, she has 2 tattoos - 2 nautical stars, one on each of her palm pads

Behavior and Personality: quirky and usually energetic, rarely in a bad mood and always tries to look on the brighter side of things. loves to be socially interactive, going out to clubs and raves. a bit of a hippie and thoroughly enjoys being outdoors and participating in outdoor activities such as rock climbing, swimming, etc. very outgoing. very flirty.

Skills: art, dancing, very intelligent
Weaknesses: falls too easily for a mate and fear of being alone, doesn't stop to rest often enough

Likes: art, dancing, alcohol, snowy predators, piercings, tattoos, video games, mountainy outdoors
Dislikes: hot weather, veggies, stupid/lazy people

History: as my fursona, she's just me as a wolf. but before she officially became my fursona, she was the last of a royal race of wolves known as Harlequin Wolves. they were a very noble race and were the guardians of the forest but a terrible war broke out between them and the humans. All of the Harlequin Wolves were destroyed in the war, however, Harliquin's mother hid her away safely with a dear friend, Rebel (a large mutt), before going into battle. Rebel was also hunted down and murdered, leaving Harli to herself. She knew nothing of her real name and raised herself well, simply naming herself all she knew of to name herself was Harliquin.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: She's a bit of a scene-kid
Picture:









Goal: Enjoy life to it's fullest
Profession: Artist
Personal quote: Memento Mori - Remember, you are mortal.
Theme song:
Birthdate: 03/17/1987 (St. Patrick's Day)
Star sign: Pisces

Favorite food: Steak and potatoes
Favorite drink: Chocolate milk, anything with rum, orange soda
Favorite location: Asheville, NC
Favorite weather: Cool and dry
Favorite color: Purple

Least liked food: Veggies
Least liked drink: Dark sodas
Least liked location: anywhere disgustingly hot
Least liked weather: hot and humid

Significant other: None, atm
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

sounds fun and stuff I like it quite allot

btw is the sig a kamelot reference?


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> btw is the sig a kamelot reference?



It's a latin phrase often used in Philosophy and art meaning 'Remember you must die'. It's a reminder of a man's mortality.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> It's a latin phrase often used in Philosophy and art meaning 'Remember you must die'. It's a reminder of a man's mortality.


 that i know just most people i have heard use the phrase learned it from the song named after the phrase


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 8, 2010)

I use it as a reminder that life is too short to waste it worrying about the minor bumps in life.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

lol your main fur color is white but you sure have a lot of black


----------



## Rezuriel (Jan 8, 2010)

Why that is a rather well written description of your fursona, wish I could pull something like that off, but then again, I cannot be bothered to change on my description (that I normally use) used too many minutes to write it down... I feel lazy at these things.
(Ironically enough, I just noticed that it was all from a template, but still fairly nicely done!)


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 8, 2010)

OkamiOni said:


> I use it as a reminder that life is too short to waste it worrying about the minor bumps in life.


that works!


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 8, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol your main fur color is white but you sure have a lot of black



Haha, yeah, sounds kind of funny. I totally didnt' realize that.  But once you see her, you understand.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 9, 2010)

just looked at your little plushie harlequin, kinda get it now lol


----------

